# HD recording for YouTube?



## kchay (Aug 10, 2013)

So, I've got some videos that I'd like to record at some point and time; although my webcam just ain't cutting it.

Any suggestions on good cameras that allow for easy transfer to a laptop, and record in HD?


----------



## Philligan (Aug 10, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet FWIW, but I just bought a Canon T3, and it came with a bunch of free software for editing and stuff. One of the free apps is downloads and converts your video straight to YouTube format. 

And I've been really digging the camera so far, it's great for the money.


----------



## kchay (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmmm that's been mentioned a fair bit. I mean, I've the other programs for it. But I'm just wondering whether it's worth getting a dSLR or a dedicated video camera.


----------



## edrowley (Aug 10, 2013)

webcams, cell phones and they all sucked. My DSLR doesn't autofocus in video mode so I didn't want to mess with that. Best Buy had some handheld HD DVRs on sale (display models) so I snapped one of those up. Combined it with a mini tripod and it's super simple to throw something together. I haven't looked back. 

Both my macbook and my windows PC work relatively easy with it. Windows movie maker allows you to upload directly to YouTube so I wouldn't even mess with the proprietary programs if you don't have to.

good luck!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 14, 2013)

Olympus E-PL3 with 14mm f/2.5 Panasonic lens.


----------

